# Tying flat band to pouches



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Another newbie question. I mentioned on another thread that I'd taken an F-16 and attached .54mm grey Theraband and was thrilled with the way it shoots. I initially had the band tied to the forks with a strip of the same Theraband that I used for the bands. Grampa Grumpy showed me how he uses regular tubing to capture the band at the forks so I switched to that and it works great. I also used a strip of band to tie to the pouch. I've watched it every time I shoot and it hasn't shifted any. Earlier today I went to shoot a bit and the wrapped band had let go sometime since I last shot it. I don't know if I stretched the strip a bit too tight or what, but it didn't unwrap, it actually broke (the tie strip, not the band). I'm sure I can put together a tying jig, but until I do, what's the easiest way to tie flat band to pouches? I cut multiple spare pouches and would like to go ahead and attach bands so I can change them quickly if one is worn or I want to play with different active band lengths. I've got plenty of Theraband for strips, archery serving, zip ties, etc. What's the recommended technique to get me by until I master tying band to pouches? Thanks again!

Charles


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I have been shooting for a couple of years and I still dont have a tying jig... well not a proper one anyway. I just tether one clip to a drawer handle and another to the chair I am sitting on. With the drawer I can adjust the stretch. I have also seen guys tying bandsets between their legs. A clip is tethered to each knee and the stretch is introduced by spreading the knees apart. Doesn't sound very elegant but it works perfectly well. Others do it with their teeth holding to one end while the other hand stretches and aids the free hand tying... some dexterity is required for that technique. Just some alternative options for stretch tying without a jig.

Don't tie it too tightly at the pouch end or the ties will end up cutting through the rubber. For the frame side however, you should stretch the ties to max when you wrap and tuck. For the pouch side you can relax it just a touch so it doesn't cut. For me, four rounds then two for the wrap and tuck at frame end or four then tie at pouch end is minimum but secure enough (when tying with elastic). You don't want to put too much additional stiffness or weight to the pouch end. The lighter that side is the faster it will fly.

As for stretching the elastic for the tie, don't overdo that either. You just want some stretch but not too much or you might cut the elastic or crumple up the pouch making it a little awkward, imho.

I think its worthwhile to build or buy a tying jig early on so you get your maximum utility with it. They are not difficult to make. I think there is a thread somewhere with most of our tying jigs and methods pictured.... enjoy!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I use this pouch tying jig made by Dick Riley. It's really simple and you can tie both bands at the same time. I use embroidery thread/floss to tie with, using a constrictor knot. Embroidery thread is super strong and I pull the constrictor knot as tight as I can. I put a tiny drop of Elmer's white glue on the knot before I cut the thread. This stops the ends from fraying.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I like to tie with a constrictor knot with plain ol cotton butchers twine. Has worked great for years. 
Nathan has excellent videos on the Simple Shot web site. Enjoy your journey in figuring out what you like best.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

You seem to be on the right track, making your own bandsets.

And attaching pouches with flatband ties is an accomplishment - especially without a jig.

You can, of course, fix the broken tie with the same method and keep shooting.

But it's fun to try different techniques. I'm a constrictor knot guy myself - usually without a jig.

Enjoy the journey!


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

Thanks for the help. I've got waxed cotton flat thread for sewing leather, floss, embroidery thread, etc. I also have many spring loaded clamps and plenty of stuff to set them up to be a jig. My normal job is prosthetics and orthotics, and I have a side business for composite design and fabrication so I've got some of just about everything. Lots of carbon fiber, SS, Ti, aluminum, Theraband, wood , leather, etc. I think having all these materials on hand will make building home made design frames a lot of fun ????. Just installing flat bands on the F-16 has really opened my eyes to what's possible.

Charles


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Bellman said:


> Thanks for the help. I've got waxed cotton flat thread for sewing leather, floss, embroidery thread, etc. I also have many spring loaded clamps and plenty of stuff to set them up to be a jig. My normal job is prosthetics and orthotics, and I have a side business for composite design and fabrication so I've got some of just about everything. Lots of carbon fiber, SS, Ti, aluminum, Theraband, wood , leather, etc. I think having all these materials on hand will make building home made design frames a lot of fun . Just installing flat bands on the F-16 has really opened my eyes to what's possible.
> Charles


Can't wait to see the frames that you might construct with the access to materials that you have. Given your profession, I am sure you have the hands for refined builds


----------

